# For Those Who Need Assistance in Paying For Vet Bills



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2019)

Here is a link for those down on their luck needing to pay dog Vet bills:

https://iheartdogs.com/cant-pay-for-your-pets-needed-care-these-12-programs-can-help/


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2019)

That's useful. It's a constant worry when you have pets. You never know when you might need to take them to the vet, or what it will cost. I always have £100 on hand just in case...at least it will pay for the initial visit.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> That's useful. It's a constant worry when you have pets. You never know when you might need to take them to the vet, or what it will cost. I always have £100 on hand just in case...at least it will pay for the initial visit.


Thanks, I was going through my bookmarks and saw it and thought someone may need it too some day.  Vet costs can be so high, especially the emergency vet.


----------

